# My PM are not going through



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello,

Can someone please help me? My PM that I am sending are not showing up in my "Sent Box" and the people I am sending them to, are not receiving them.

I have emptied/deleted all messages in my "Sent" box and it shows as having 0 items in the "Sent" box. Yet, I have since sent 8 messages, none show up in the "Sent" box and the people did not receive the PMs.

I have 9 messages Total in my "Inbox".

Any help you can give me is greatly appreciated!

Thank you,

WildMustang


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can you try sending us a PM to see if it will go through. 
Also do you have a lot of sent messages receipts in your sent folder? Sent messages count towards your inbox total (which is 50 message) so maybe your inbox is full and not sending any one.

Let us know  

Danniella


----------

